# Monthly Ammo REport !



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............My local W.Mt. , as of 04-15-14 has a better stock of Ammo than they've had in a long time ! The display case was probably 2/3 occupied by the various calibers they sell , both rifle and pistol . So , I picked up a single box of 45ACP.........$19.97+tax = $21.62 . 
.............Still NO 22 ammo of any size , sales person says 22 ammo is gone , before they can even get it stocked into the display case . I meant to check the price but forgot . , fordy


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I checked Walmart out the other day. I was surprised to see they had cases of .223 and boxes of .50 BMG. The clerk said you had to be there by 6:30 am if you wanted .22.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well I was near walmart today stopped in , they had 50 round boxes of cci stingers for 6 something and Remington 100 round boxes of target for 8 something 

I passed let some one else have those 
I picked up some more slugs to replace the ones we shot this weekend sighting in the boys slug gun


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I'm setting with more .22 rounds than I ever have but scared to use them, decided to use my Shotgun for Small Game.

Is this stupid?

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As long as I don't want more than 3, 100 round boxes I can walk into Williams gun Sight company any day and buy 300 rounds. Have been able to since the shortage started unlike wally world where one person can buy it all. Williams try's to give a little to every one.

Wally world and Meijer's still don't have much more than slugs most hunter don't want and some steel shot shells here. At Dunham's I have been able to get 22 Mags fairly easy a couple brands and bullet weights.

 Al


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Will be in town today and see what's available and price. Last time, no 22, case was pretty empty, and I was limited to 2 boxes of 20 ga. slugs (5 per box) at $5.19.

Matt


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

even wally has the 3 box per person per day limit on 22 , but shipments rarely last a day 

they don't distinguished between sizes of boxes so if they have 225 round packs one day and 50 round packs the next week the limit is still 3


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My walmart is interesting.. they have gotten stocked back up, but it's interesting because they have a lot of cases of TulAmmo in different calibers... many of them say 650 rounds.. or 1000.. 

Every blue moon I pick up a few boxes of 22 from them.. man am I glad I bought a bunch back when..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Ok I'm setting with more .22 rounds than I ever have but scared to use them, decided to use my Shotgun for Small Game.
> 
> Is this stupid?
> 
> big rockpile


I am sure you are not the only one , i think a lot of people are in the same boat , i have it but do i dare use it , will i ever be able to replace it 

the good and bad to that is , less is being shot so some day the shortage should end but , people may never be able to have enough again because even if it becomes very available again people may well feel they have to have a life time supply before they can feel comfortable shooting it up again 

I would say for small game definitely shoot it , even at a dime a round it is less than half the price of a shot gun shell , especially with some coming around again

maybe ration it a bit only take 50 rounds out and if you use that try and have it replaced before you take the next 50 out hunting

locally my price is 28 cents a round for shot or more 

I have been letting the kids shoot some , I bought them more interesting metal spinner targets and such , but have them single loading the cartridges in the bolt action 22 to make them concentrate on hitting the target and not just pouring lead down range


----------



## JB Weld (Feb 8, 2014)

I sighted in a new 22 rifle the other day and was I ever careful. I got it dialed in with 25 shots and then put it up. I am afraid the days of cheap 22ammo are behind us. 

One thing I did to "fix" my 22LR problem was to find a 22 Hornet Handi rifle. If you hand load, you can load it to 22lr speeds. I was able to get sub MOA with a cast 42gr boolit over 1.7 grains of Trail Boss, and it was Subsonic. I now have a rifle that performs like a "22LR, 22Mag, or 223" depending on how I build the ammo.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JB Weld said:


> I sighted in a new 22 rifle the other day and was I ever careful. I got it dialed in with 25 shots and then put it up. I am afraid the days of cheap 22ammo are behind us.
> 
> One thing I did to "fix" my 22LR problem was to find a 22 Hornet Handi rifle. If you hand load, you can load it to 22lr speeds. I was able to get sub MOA with a cast 42gr boolit over 1.7 grains of Trail Boss, and it was Subsonic. I now have a rifle that performs like a "22LR, 22Mag, or 223" depending on how I build the ammo.


I went very similar , with a 90gr swc .314 mold that i size down to .311 and shoot in a 30-30 i can get them down to sub sonic or up to 22lr velocities , or i can switch bullets go to a good deer load from the same gun . it takes just a few gr of fast burning shotgun powder to get these moving good to provide nice 50 yard accuracy


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Nada at the wally world today. Glad I have a decent amount from the olden days...don't need more, just want more.

Matt


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I was at the Cabelas in Charleston WV today and they about 10 k rounds of 22LR on the shelf. They had 50rd boxes of Blazer for $3 and a few bricks of Winchester in limited edition boxes for $30. I don't need any .22, so I walked by, but it was good to see it on the shelf.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The big box stores near me have no limits. I am wishing I had a 22 Mag rifle since I can get a lot of that ammo from Dunham's and do for my single six.
For the rest I home roll and do well. Don't care to pick shot out of squirrels though.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Al does MI have a law against using a center fire rifle on small game ?

there is no reason you couldn't load a 222 or 223 to 22 mag levels with cast very similar to loading 22 hornet


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No law that I know of except for a time period near fire arm deer season.

I though about using the swift and increasing the yardages I shoot but 22LR all though sold in limited amounts I can get enough to full fill my needs and wants.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

basically what i came back to , even at 10 cents a round 22lr is still the least expensive thing to shoot small game with , even though i can load 30-30 small game loads for around 5 cents each i have time and equipment in that.

also why buying a new gun is rarely cost effective , like getting a 22mag or 17hrm just because they are more easily available at the time you would have to shoot a lot of 22 mag and have to really be paying through the nose for 22lr like 100 dollars a brick for it to pay off


----------



## JB Weld (Feb 8, 2014)

Around here, 22Mag are very hard to find. Much more difficult to find than 22LR. I see 17hmr on the shelf all the time.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You never see 22 mag in wally world, k mart or Meijer's, you need to expand your horizons.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok around here we are having Trouble getting components for reloading, I'm talking Powder, Primers and Bullets.

Where are you getting them?

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I go to the local gun shop that sells reloading supplies.
http://www.williamsgunsight.com/products.htm
Like the 22LR shells they limit what you can buy so every one gets some. Also since they do not have a large call for the 243 bullets I reload and shoot the order them for me. Normal price and takes about a week.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

bullets the shelf is full of jacketed rifle and pistol bullets and primers are back in stock the price is up to about 35-45 dollars a K and that keeps people from buying more than they need i think , powder some here and there you have to keep a look out and buy it when you see it , also helps if your willing to bring your manual to the store and be ready to look and see if you could use another load , I spent 6 months watching for h4895 finally found it earlier this month


----------



## Rosco99 (Mar 9, 2013)

In Oregon we have chain called Bi Mart ( small Meijer ) they carry Rifles an Ammo. Back in Stock on Ammo an close to old prices :sing::gaptooth:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Rosco99 said:


> In Oregon we have chain called Bi Mart ( small Meijer ) they carry Rifles an Ammo. Back in Stock on Ammo an close to old prices :sing::gaptooth:


even 22lr ?


----------

